# Homecoming Not That Easy for Afghan Vets



## Booked_Spice (7 Aug 2006)

I came across this while reading the news.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/edmonton/story/2006/08/07/edm-afghan-homecoming.html

Homecoming not that easy for Afghan vets
Last Updated: Monday, August 7, 2006 | 10:14 AM MT 
CBC News 
Some Canadian soldiers are readjusting to life in a peaceful country after serving a stint in Afghanistan — and finding it's not that easy to do.

About 100 soldiers who served in the wartorn country came home to Edmonton over the weekend.
It was an emotional reunion for many families who hadn't seen their loved ones for upwards of six months. They arrived as five Canadian soldiers were killed in Afghanistan, with more than a dozen injured in the last week.
"Hard for the most part," said Joe Rustenburg of the homecoming.

"Because a lot [of] the guys who died were good friends of mine and there's nothing you can do to prepare for losing friends, especially five or six, it's hard to deal with.
"Like I just tell myself, there's not much I could have done to prevent it. It bothers me that I'm home with my wife and there's some wives that don't have their husbands."
Rustenburg says he understands casualties are part of the job and he's happy to be home.

Rustenburg was sipping a Tim Hortons coffee in a mall in Edmonton Saturday. It was one of few reminders of home he had while serving in Afghanistan.
But he says sipping coffee at mall in Edmonton isn't easy to get used to doing.
"_ try to take it all in, in little pieces at a time, 'cause it is a lot to get used to again. Walking around without a weapon is one major thing," he said.

For his wife Melanie, who he married a month before he left for Afghanistan, it's an adjustment too, but one she's looking forward to.
"If he wants to talk, he'll talk and I'll let him," she said. "I just can't wait to be a wife again, cooking and picking up after him. I miss that a lot."
Rustenburg says it hasn't been an easy six months without her husband.

But she says everything is better now — Joe's home, and she's convinced him to take their long-awaited honeymoon in Maui.

_


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Aug 2006)

One of the keys is to keep the boy's and girls together and not send them to schools to teach or on courses for a while.  Let them get back to Canada and simmer with their mates for awhile.  A long while.


----------



## military granny (7 Aug 2006)

Quagmire I believe that this is the reasoning behind the change of plans with my son's company. When the guys first went over we were told when they get back they have to work 3 half days then release. Now they are working half days until the end of the month. My son calls it time to learn how to be me once more.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Aug 2006)

I just hope they continue that thinking well past leave.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (7 Aug 2006)

Its because they have to wait for a certain someone's CoC parade and well most of the Snr NCO's and Off are posted some effective 31 Oct 06.


----------



## military granny (7 Aug 2006)

SBD
I am glad they are keeping them there for the two weeks. All these guys have been through crap and I believe they need to get as much of it off their chests as they can before they are released. It will save a lot of hurt, time, and energy for all parties involved in the long run.And yes there are a lot of parades near the end of the month as well.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (8 Aug 2006)

It bothers me that a reporter would be suprised enough to write an article on this. Every soldier coming home has issues to one degree or another but thats how we readjust. You wake up in Canada looking for your rifle, you dont step off the paved bike trail cause your thinking of mines.

 I find the best readjustment remedy is to go out and shoot the sh** with the guys you just spent 6 months with, but do it at hooters instead of at work.

 Its also a good way to notice those that may be taking reintegration a little harder and hopefully help with PTSD sooner rather than later.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (8 Aug 2006)

oh i totally agree, but the last thing i wanna do when i get home is sit on my a## for 2 weeks at work and not being with my family and i have talked with many of the guys there and there not happy.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Aug 2006)

SBD not so much on the parades here.


----------



## Booked_Spice (8 Aug 2006)

Here is another news story from CTV....


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060731/afghanistan_warwounds_060807/20060807?hub=Canada


----------



## paracowboy (8 Aug 2006)

nicely done on the reporter's part. Lots of subtle little digs at the military in it. Not your usual blunt object, but rather a sneaky shiv to the kidney.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (8 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> nicely done on the reporter's part. Lots of subtle little digs at the military in it. Not your usual blunt object, but rather a sneaky shiv to the kidney.



mhmm... :-\


----------



## HollywoodHitman (10 Aug 2006)

Noone wants to be spinning on their thumbs for 2 weeks. I was in Edm for a DAY and I wanted to get out of there. Send the boys home to their families! THAT will help them more.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (10 Aug 2006)

Quagmire said:
			
		

> I just hope they continue that thinking well past leave.



I am pretty sure that "they" will do their best...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Aug 2006)

I have faith in you, not so much on this end.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (13 Aug 2006)

There is something to be said for keeping the boys and girls together for a bit to depressurize after coming home.  I joined the army as much to understand my father and grandfather as to serve my country, because about some things they could only talk to those who had "been there and done that".   Some things you cannot deal with until you are far enough away from the situation that you can deal with it without getting your a$$ shot off for not paying attention.  Likewise, you can only really talk about it with people who have lived with the fear, the tension, the pressure, and kept on giving 100% because you just can't let your living friends down by grieving for the one you just lost.  My wife was a great source of strength, but you can really only talk about some things with people who have the same ghosts to deal with.  Of course doing it at Hooters or shooting pool at the JR mess is just good planning.


----------



## The Bubber (13 Aug 2006)

I would be curious to know how many guys are being kept back from going on their leave until the end of the month?  Is it optional or forced?

Also, is it just 1 VP guys or the whole Battle Group including the MO?

I think it is good that they also will get to spend approximately 4 days with their buddies in Cyprus with some mental health guys to adjust a bit before going home to work for the three half-days.

Ogema


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Aug 2006)

There was a time when soldiers returned home after a long journey by sea, and now you fly in in a matter of hours in the same clothes you left in. This less travel time makes it difficult in many ways for 'reverse' culture shock and adjustment.

Trauma after battle has been around since warfare began. At least nowadays, we have identified the results/problems after a deployment, and there are avenues for us to take, and many of these are mandatory on coming home.

It takes time for anyone to re-adjust to normailty after 6 months of at least a routine life of communal living, no privacy, at times an 'institutional' way of living, and worse if one has been invloved in the trauma of battle, in both witnessing horrific things that soldiers see and do. The days of that summer of '44 are as fresh in my Uncle Jack's (8th Recce Regt) mind as if they happened a week ago. He still remembers names, and the most bizarre things well over 60 years on.

Even after 4 or 5 weeks in the field, I find myself restless, at times impatient, and value quiet times alone, which leaves the woman I live with feeling isolated at times. Before this deployment she said "I hope this time 'over there' does not make you any wierder than you are already". She's serious too.

At least now, we have a window, we know that roughtly, it will be around 6 months until we return, when back in WW2, they had really no idea when. I am told 6-9 months, and let me tell you, I'd sure like to be in dear ole Saskatchewan right now, having a BBQ in Wascana Park (beer in hand) in Regina, or go to a Riders game.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Booked_Spice (13 Aug 2006)

I know Hubby is coming home and then has to work up until 30th of Aug. 
I also know that alot of the guys don't like this idea, I can understand their point of view.

I have a different point of view , I would like to share . I am actually glad that he will be working for these days. I understand that Homecoming is hard on the Troops but it is also very hard on the families at home. For the past 7 or so months these spouses have had to be independent they have had to take on both rolls in the family. They have also had the fears ect associated with a tour. I imagine after being accustomed to be a single parent, it would be difficult to have their soldier back home. It will be a relief of course but the families also need to adjust as well.

With that said I am glad that they will be working for these extra days because I believe that it gives the spouses time to adjust too.


----------



## Korus (13 Aug 2006)

On the other side of the coin, what happens to augmentees. It's good and well when a company/battalion deploys and returns together, but many reservists, and reg force augmentees are brought in from other areas to go on tour, then get back to Canada and are separated from most, and sometimes all, the people they were on tour with. It's hard for them, since after decompression and the flight home, they may not have anyone who shared the experience to talk to and try and cope with readjustment with.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Booked_Spice (13 Aug 2006)

That is a great point.

I can't comment on it because I am not familar with the procedures for this type of thing ie Reservists ect.

If this is a problem then what would an effective solution to this be?

Would it be that they stay with the Battalion on base for a week after tour?

Please keep in mind that I have no idea how these things work.....


----------



## PPCLI Guy (13 Aug 2006)

Booked_Spice said:
			
		

> With that said I am glad that they will be working for these extra days because I believe that it gives the spouses time to adjust too.



That is actually part of the intent - as I understand it.


----------



## GAP (13 Aug 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> On the other side of the coin, what happens to augmentees. It's good and well when a company/battalion deploys and returns together, but many reservists, and reg force augmentees are brought in from other areas to go on tour, then get back to Canada and are separated from most, and sometimes all, the people they were on tour with. It's hard for them, since after decompression and the flight home, they may not have anyone who shared the experience to talk to and try and cope with readjustment with.
> 
> Just something to think about.



Which is exactly what happened when I came home. It is rough, because there really is no one to talk to. The best thing, frustration aside, would be that they stay with the unit for that short period of time and decompress.


----------



## Old RCEME (13 Aug 2006)

As a been there, done that ,sort of thing, Jan 19 1952 to be exact ,my take on this subject. I ws wounded in Korea ,3 day later few back to Kure BCOF Hospital in Japan. After anout three weeks in a 54 bed ward, you get alot of time to unwind. Being on my feet I had to do for myself(make my bed,go get towel and PJs fetch trays ) and help the guys in bed(a little awkward one handed). An Ausie Nurse (Major) told me not to dwell on the shit things,and I'm sure you will know what I mean,but to keep busy and find some thing to laugh at every morning, even if it was myself.The best time in my life was spent at a convalesant Depot on Mya Jima Island about 5 mile across from Hiroshima  Harbour. We had a Canadian Doctor on staff Capt. McDonald who could spot Battle Fatige ans his main them was dont ever feel sorry for yourself.DO NOT take yourself to dam seriously. Best advise I'v ever had. 54 years later I am still doing it , some times it realy pisses my wife , but we are both Happy
Old Rceme


----------



## paracowboy (13 Aug 2006)

Old RCEME said:
			
		

> we are both Happy


I'm glad to hear that. Thanks for doing what you did, and a belated Welcome Home.


----------



## Arty God (14 Aug 2006)

Welcome Home people job well done, thank god they have the help in place fore these people they are going to need it. It took a wile fore the personal that server in Boz a while to get the help they needed. Take it from some one that know first hand what PTSD can do to you, do not be scared to share your emotions with your friends and family it will help you to talk. Good luck and God Speed
Ubique


----------



## eeyore063 (15 Aug 2006)

I think this is always going to be one of the issues which solution is never going to satisfy all those involved. On one hand a lot of the guys coming back have had enough "army" time and just wanna be done with it for a bit. And on the other there are those that need that structure still and can slowly ease back into society. I know it might be awkward for some families if Dad pops a squat in the living room with a Peak stove frying up some SPAM on a pot lid, just because he is missing the routine from theater (even if he wont admit it). This is one case where the guy might have benefited from some more de-compression time once he got back. But then again rookie ram jet that just beat the odds and made it back to the real world, even after the super bender he tied on in Cyprus, just wants to get away from the base cause his family lives out on the Rock and he is dying to see them. Can you really justify prolonging him seeing his family, when all the married guys got their wives handy every night. It just a big Catch 22, where someone will always bitch. But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## LAV is God (13 Jan 2007)

this article is crap.  and the soldier they interview in this article is a two faced coward, trust me, i know.  he was in my platoon.  he left  a month before the rest of the platoon, refused to go on operations, and threatened all kinds of crap to the chain of command.  walking around without a gun, whatever.  great, don't gottta lug that thing around.  there will always be weak people, he is one of them, so he can get bent, as can anyone who buys into that poor unreadjusted and having issues soldier garbage.


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Jan 2007)

LAV is God said:
			
		

> this article is crap.  and the soldier they interview in this article is a two faced coward, trust me, i know.  he was in my platoon.  he left  a month before the rest of the platoon, refused to go on operations, and threatened all kinds of crap to the chain of command.  walking around without a gun, whatever.  great, don't gottta lug that thing around.  there will always be weak people, he is one of them, so he can get bent, as can anyone who buys into that poor unreadjusted and having issues soldier garbage.




Cut the tough guy Crap pal.

The only coward I see is someone hiding behind a fantasy name, making personal attacks.

You got the balls, state your name and tell it like it is.  He is having challenges and it is dumbass  comments like yours that have hurt many soldiers.

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jan 2007)

LAV is God said:
			
		

> this article is crap.  and the soldier they interview in this article is a two faced coward, trust me, i know.  he was in my platoon.  he left  a month before the rest of the platoon, refused to go on operations, and threatened all kinds of crap to the chain of command.  walking around without a gun, whatever.  great, don't gottta lug that thing around.  there will always be weak people, he is one of them, so he can get bent, as can anyone who buys into that poor unreadjusted and having issues soldier garbage.



I don't know what your game is to revive an old topic and then slam it, but I guess you also have problems reading.  The article is quoting him sitting in the West Edmonton Mall and his feelings of not carrying a weapon in the Timmies in that Mall, not Afghanistan.  Are you trying to tell us that since coming back you are carrying a weapon, to feel secure while in public?  Perhaps you have the problems.


[Edit to add:  This was a Post and Run by LAV is God and we are awaiting his response before taking down his and these Posts.]


----------



## orange.paint (15 Feb 2007)

Bravo.
Insulting another member online under a guise.
Bet you don't have the effrontery to actually post your name here.

Wouldnt that only be fair to do?Leave a name so the man can defend himself?

Class act bud.


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Feb 2007)

RCAC,

Don't bother wasting your time, alread challenged earlier by me with no response



			
				LAV is God said:
			
		

> this article is crap.  and the soldier they interview in this article is a two faced coward, trust me, i know.  he was in my platoon.  he left  a month before the rest of the platoon, refused to go on operations, and threatened all kinds of crap to the chain of command.  walking around without a gun, whatever.  great, don't gottta lug that thing around.  there will always be weak people, he is one of them, so he can get bent, as can anyone who buys into that poor unreadjusted and having issues soldier garbage.





			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Cut the tough guy Crap pal.
> 
> The only coward I see is someone hiding behind a fantasy name, making personal attacks.
> 
> ...



Still await for the superstar to respond.

dileas

tess


----------

